# Why does it take so long for decree?



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Went to court for custody in Nov and nothing yet! Early Nov!!

Stinking judge.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I want the kids! said:


> Went to court for custody in Nov and nothing yet! Early Nov!!
> 
> Stinking judge.


Like any system, the legal system is rigged to secure daily bread for those that operate it.

Fees out the wazoo.

Results... nah!


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats of your victory in court. I have read your posts on dadsdivorce.com.


----------

